# CAADX alloy/ Caad 10/ Super Six



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

Pretty much a devoted MTBer, but live in a great area for road riding. Have a hardtail 29er & don't want to dublicate bikes too much. Going to train for some Xterra & want an out-the-garage & ride hard bike. Also, will possibly do a few tradition tri's in prep, as I stopped competing in them 5 years ago or so. Don't really care how I finish in these, but am sure the competive juices will start following. Have had a few CX bikes, but never put slicks on them. I get bored easily on the road & like to hit gravel, etc. to mix it up. A few questions, how do these bike do with slicks, at all compariable (might change out to bigger crank)? Am I duplicating bikes too much with my C'dale 29er 3 & should just get a devoted road bike? If so, thinking Six Super 105, or Caad 10 105. Anyone using a CX for such endeavors or been in this situation? Don't want to pump too much money on this, as I have a few MTB's on my wish list as well. Any advice or insight???


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

what is your budget?

The ride from a mtb with slicks is completely different than a road bike. The tires alone will make a difference in the energy transfer.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

A CX bike makes a great do it all bike, if you don't mind having those finicky and sometimes crappy cantilever brakes (when adjusted properly they can work pretty well). Maybe get a CX bike with disc brakes!


----------

